# SSD erase and Re-install Win 10



## grumman (Aug 5, 2007)

I recently posted a problem I was having with being unable to upgrade to version 1511 of Win 10. I keep getting the error 'couldn't update the system reserved partition'. I have Win 10 installed on my SSD 'C' drive, from which I boot, and also on my 'F' drive from which I originally copied it. The reserve partition is currently 100MB on both. I understand this would be better at 300MB.
I downloaded Mini Tool Partition Wizard to try and expand the reserve partition on the SSD but I can't seem to open it.
My thought is now that I might as well wipe the SSD and start again from scratch loading Win 10 from an installation DVD or an ISO file which I have downloaded.
Has anyone any thoughts on the matter please? What is the best way to erase SSD? I have Samsung Magician which will do a secure erase but that seems a little drastic.
Thank you.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

> The reserve partition is currently 100MB on both. I understand this would be better at 300MB.


What led you to this conclusion?



> I have Samsung Magician which will do a secure erase but that seems a little drastic.


If I were you, I'd definitely avoid doing a secure erase on the SSD. This isn't required to do a re-install, since running the installer from a DVD will allow you to choose this as the target disk and all data stored on it already will be over-written.


----------



## grumman (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.
Well, once I got the error 'couldn't update the system reserved partition' I did look it up on the web and this is what was suggested. Could this error be caused by something else? I just cannot upgrade to version 1511 and this is the reason given by Windows. I am at a total loss as to how to cure this.
Ok, thanks for the advice re the SSD. I thought secure erase might be a bit drastic.


----------



## grumman (Aug 5, 2007)

Just one more thought. I have some other stuff on the SSD which I don't mind losing. If I just reinstall from a DVD will that just overwrite the OS and leave the rest in place?
Sorry for silly question.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

> Well, once I got the error 'couldn't update the system reserved partition' I did look it up on the web and this is what was suggested. Could this error be caused by something else? I just cannot upgrade to version 1511 and this is the reason given by Windows.


I haven't seen this particular error occur before; however, it took me back to the original post you made (specifically, this part...)



> I downloaded Mini Tool Partition Wizard to try and expand the reserve partition on the SSD but I can't seem to open it.


Does it give you any specific error messages when you try to open it? I just downloaded and installed it from this page, and it went through fine. There are other applications which work well when dealing with disk partitions. One I use often is GParted, which is a free Linux-based app which will run from a Live CD / USB boot disk.



> If I just reinstall from a DVD will that just overwrite the OS and leave the rest in place?


No worries, I don't consider that a silly question; it's perfectly valid. Beginning in Win 8, Microsoft introduced what's called a *Push-Button Reset*, which allows you to do a new install of the OS without losing your personal files. To access it within Win 10, click on the Start button, Settings, and then *Recovery*. Under Reset this PC, click on the *Get Started* button and follow the prompts from there.


----------



## grumman (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for that.
Re Mini Tool Partition Wizard, it downloads ok but when I click on install it just hangs. When I try to close it I get the message 'not responding'. It then just stays there in the background. I can't even force a close through task manager. 
Thanks for the advice re Recovery, I think I will give that a go.
Any thoughts re 'couldn't update system reserved partition'?


----------



## grumman (Aug 5, 2007)

As a continuation of this problem, I have now tried to reinstall Windows over the existing one on my SSD. I then get to the point where it states that the drive on which Windows is stored is locked. Unlock and try again.
I am getting to the stage that I think I will never solve this problem!
How do I unlock the drive?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

when u do a CLEAN install of windows...... you ALWAYS only have one harddrive attached to the motherboard

which version of windows are u trying to install????


----------



## grumman (Aug 5, 2007)

Ah ok. I upgraded from Win 8 to Win 10 Home on my 1TB HDD and then cloned that to my new 250MB SSD. Both drives are now running and the SSD is the C drive from which I boot.
Are you saying that I should disconnect the HDD and leave just the SSD attached and try to reinstall over the OS on the SSD? I presume a CLEAN install is installing from a disk over the old Win 10 OS, or wiping the SSD and starting again?
The reason I am doing this that I have a few problems which a fresh version of Win should fix.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

grumman said:


> Are you saying that I should disconnect the HDD and leave just the SSD attached


yes


----------



## grumman (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok, thanks.


----------

